# Prayers..my heart?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to ask for prayers. I DO NOT want this on FB please. I really don't want my family swarming me or my husband right now. I'm getting dressed to go to my Doctor. (I use an emergency care center as my Primary Care). For a while now I have been having chest pains, shortness of breath, stomach upset, pain in my back, jaw and arm. I have been hoping that it is something "else" but I am suspecting that it may in fact be my heart. I had surgery about 10 years ago for a rapid heart rate. A few years later I experienced crushing chest pain and suspect that I had a small heart attack at that time. The Dr.'s think I may have a little damage, but are unsure. A few years ago I did a stress test and full work up and it looked great. I don't feel great right now...frankly it is really starting to scare me. So I come to you and ask for prayers. I'm scared. It's been just short of 5 years since I lost my Dad at age 57 of heart disease. I will be 41 on June 20th. I'm scared. I'm scared for me, my husband and for my beautiful Bella. I'm trying to stay calm and focused. I will post back after I return from the Dr. I don't have a fancy phone, so I can't respond until I return home. Hopefully I will not get admitted to the hospital, but I cannot be sure. Thank you my friends for lifting us up.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Bridget I pray everything is fine at your Dr appt. Please let us know how it went.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers on the way Bridgett! Will be checking back later.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Bridget, sending you lots of prayers and positive thoughts that when you see the Doctor you will have a positive outcome. Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Lots of prayers coming your way Bridget.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending prayers your way Bridget.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers and hugs and I'll be checking back later.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll certainly be praying for you Bridget! Let us know!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I am praying that you are going to be okay. 

I will be checking in for an update.

(((((((Bridget)))))))


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, you (and Ted and Bella) are in my prayers. I'm hoping that it turns out to be nothing serious. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you. Sending you hugs dear friend.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for the prayers. If you wouldn't mind, please keep them coming. 

I just got back from my Doctors appointment. I wasn't a big fan of this physician, but oh well. They ran an ekg, chest xray, cbc panel....all looked good. He thinks it may be digestive related but cannot be sure. On Tuesday I will call my Electro. Cardiologist and schedule an appointment. I am now taking an antacid to see if it could be indigestion playing a role in all of this. The problem is that in women, back, jaw and abdominal pains are big warning signs for a heart attack. I have been in a bit of lower back pain though, so I'm going to see about getting a therapy massage this a.m. to see if sciatic pain radiating that could be causing some of this. It's so tricky to know which pains are coming from what or if it's all related to the same thing. 

Thank you all for your friendship and prayers. It means so much to us. Hugs.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sending heartfelt prayers Bridget...I am not a big fan of going to doctors either...Pray for rapid and complete healing for you!...Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bridget, it's true that the symptoms of heart attacks in women are completely different than in men. Signs of indigestion are the most common in women so pay attention to that. I truly hope that you feel better soon and that this is easily treatable. I hope the massage helps.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear, sweet, lovely Bridget...I am so sorry. I can imagine how frightened you must be. I wish I could hug you for real not just :grouphug: Yes, I will send out prayers that you will find out that it is nothing serious.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget - this seeing this. I hope it is a gastric issue or just stress related- you did the right thing going in. Good luck with your cardiologist. These days heart issues are so correctable that it does not make sense to wait. Take care.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear Bridget.. you can be assured I'll be keping you in my prayers until all this is resolved and your worries behind you!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Prayers for you Bridget! Try not to stress too much until you find out more, but know we are all with you and will await, hopefully, good news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bridget, I am praying that this isn't something serious, I will check on later

Heavenly Father be with Bridget, calm her heart and bring your peace that passes All understanding. Hold on to God's hand sweet Bridget


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Bridget, just saw this and glad that they think its not your heart. But women are different and I have also had a stress test for some of the symptoms, so I know how scary this can be. But please do keep up with the symptoms and I will keep you in my prayers.....


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bridget...I hope it's nothing related to your heart. You did the right thing by going to the doctors. I have many clients who have had heart attacks...each one had different symptoms. You can never be too safe from going in and getting it checked out. Hugs to you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that the dr is right and that it is relatively minor.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear that the heart tests look good...hopefully you will find out soon. Sciatic pain can be very uncomfortable and stretching exercises help too. I'm sure the massage will make you feel better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I just saw this now. Sorry you're feeling that way. I know the fear. My dad died at age 60 of a massive heart attack when I was 6 so I've had to monitor my heart as well. My cardiologist is my internist so the best of both worlds...I see her regularly at least 4 times a year and get testing periodically...EKG, ecko and stress tests. The symptoms you mentioned can all be related to heart attack for women, but also they're such common symptoms that we have in our stressful lives. I've had times when I've freaked if say two of them are happening. Luckily they've been nothing but you really need to have a cardiologist you like and trust and works with you if there are any issues that need attention to decrease your risks. Hoping you find one. I love mine -- she's so competent and actually puts me at ease.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bridget I am so happy that you are going to go to a cardiologist to get checked out. We have heart disease big time in our family. In fact I am the only one left. I just turned 65. When my brother was 40 he had his first attack. By 48 he had had four as well as an operation to put a stent in. The fourth heart attack killed him. My mom was 50 when she died of her second heart attack. Then a few years ago my sister died at 52 from a bad heart. I keep expecting to be next but this month marks 17 years since I had a triple bypass. I am not i in excellent health now but good enough to still enjoy life. I had the symptoms you describe and my arms (both) ached. I went to a chiropractor for help and she sent me to a massage therapist. I felt great when I left his office but it didn't last long, just till I ate. Your body needs oxygen to digest food so it will use up what it needs and you may experience pain from lack of oxygen in your blood. I finally went to my doctor and he sent me to the hospital for an EKG to see if I had had a heart attack, which I had. He immediately sent me into Winnipeg for an angiogram and they found my blockages and operated. The big thing is to catch things in time. I hope you don't have heart problems but if you do now is the time to find out. I'll say prayers for you that it is only indigestion. Good luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can only imagine how frightened you were...I'm glad your heart tests were good, keep an eye on things and keep getting this checked out until you feel comfortable.. Women don't have the obvious signs for heart attacks...
Heart disease runs in what's left of our family. I had tightness int eh chest and pain for over a week befor eI went in andthey couldn't find anything, they thought it might be nerve pain from my biopsy...
Lighting a candle and keeping you in out prayers. Hugs!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad you are checking everything. If only for piece of mind. I have acid reflux & had some of the same symptoms.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thank you all so much for the prayers. Your friendship means so much to me. I woke up this morning and was still not feeling any better so I contacted the "on call" physician in my Cardiology practice. After reviewing my information he suggested that I go to the E.R. for further evaluation. I got there about 10 this a.m. and left a little after 1:00. They ran a series of labs, ekg's, chest xrays...everything looked good. The E.R. Dr. felt that my odds are very good that it is not my heart causing these symptoms. My cardiology practice will be calling me tomorrow morning to schedule a stress test just to be sure. I am still feeling exhausted and I'm in quite a bit of pain. I just don't know what is going on. I just took a long hot shower (which unfortunately sends me in to tachycardia), so I'm feeling a bit "extra" tired I think. I just had to get all the yucky stuff off of my skin from all of the ekg's etc. I'm going to just try to relax now and hope that the Lord above hears our prayers and has some mercy on me today. I know there are others more in need than myself, but if He can find one Angel to spare to sit with me, I really would appreciate it. Love yall and thanks again.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Bridget, I just seen this. I'm glad that the Dr. thinks it's not the heart and that the tests came back alright. I know how frightened you had to be, I hope you'll figure out what causing the pain soon.
I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. I heard from my Cardiology office and we have scheduled my stress echo for today at 3:30. The Cardiologist will be there monitoring the test, so I should get news today as to what they think may be going on. Praying it is not my heart and that whatever it is will go away very soon. I'm still getting a lot of shortness of breathe and pain in to my jaw...so I'm very concerned. Lets hope my instincts are wrong and that it truly isn't my heart that's causing all of these symptoms.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Best of luck today, praying they figure it out!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. If the ER didn't think it was heart related, did they have any other thoughts as to what could be causing this? It's bad that they let you go home without an answer.

Sending lots of prayers your way and positive energy and lots of hugs too. I love you, gf, and hope that you will feel better very soon and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this post...praying everything goes well today and it's just something minor.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this Bridget, I am praying that everything is ok.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. I had the stress echo this afternoon and the Cardiologist said everything looked great. I went the full 9 minutes, which had been their goal for me. I was a bit short of breathe while on the treadmill, but able to talk without much difficulty. I did get pain up in my jaw and told them about that. Basically they aren't sure what is going on. He suggested I go back to my PCP and start checking things like the gallbladder, muscular/skeletal issues, pancreas etc., before doing a cardiac cath. I pray they are right and that it is not my heart. Now I just need to get a good nights rest and then start doing even more research to determine where to begin on all of this. Oh, I did get my thyroid labs back today and the TSH was elevated to 6.7 so I'll be calling my Endocrinologist to adjust those meds. Nothing like being a science project  . Thank you all again for the prayers. Love yall.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad it is not your heart. I hope they find the cause soon.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Could be acid reflux. I have that plus thyroid deficiencies too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying that they will find out what's wrong very soon and that you will be feeling better in no time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news, I'm glad they could rule that out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you did well with the stress test. One thing to throw out there...have you had any dental work done at all in the past few months? Or might you need some? I had jaw pain for a few months and was concerned. I went to my dentist and it turns out that a crown he put on was just a smidge too big and so they were able to file the side of it down. What a difference. No more pain.

It's so frustrating when you don't know what's going on with your health. I've had my own issues since November and have seen more docs than you can imagine. They finally think they know what was causing the issues but still not sure. I had to go off Lipitor because of it and I got my blood results today...my cholesterol was so high :w00t: as I knew it would be. When I first went on it we tried diet, exercise etc and it went UP. :huh: Thus heredity. So now we're trying another cholesterol med. I should have treasured my youth more!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Medicine is not my area of expertise, but what you describe reminds me of an experience a friend of mine had. Her heart was damaged in a car accident when she was young and a couple of years ago she had to have surgery due to an overly rapid heart rate. All, I can say is she felt so much better after the surgery and it went very well. I know it is scary, but whatever it is, I hope they can get to the bottom of it and get you feeling better. Sending prayers. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I am glad to read that you passed the stress test. That is great! However, I can understand why you are still concerned that all is okay.

I might have missed some details of all the tests you have already had done. I am wondering if you have had any x-rays and MRI's on different parts of the body that have been making you feel uncomfortable. 

For some time now, I, too, have been experiencing pain in the arms, back, chest, etc. I haven't openly talked much about it ... except to a few SM friends on the phone. However, ... just in case it might possibly zero in anything that might be causing your pain and discomfort, I will share a little.

During the holidays, I started physical therapy specifically for a pain that was getting worse in my arm. Within a short amount of time, the pain radiated to my neck, chest, back, and other arm. I was wondering if maybe it was my heart, too. In the meantime, it was my physical therapist who suggested my doctor send me for an x-ray specifically of the shoulder ... which I thought was odd, since at that time, I felt the pain more in my arm.

Well, I had the shoulder x-ray. And, indeed, it was not good news. The radiologist report diagnosed tendonitis, two small bone spurs, bone "debris" and arthritis, etc. The radiologist also recommended an MRI to make sure nothing else might be brewing. 

The MRI results had almost three pages of detailed results! So, I was referred to an orthopedic surgeon. (tops in our area ... he is one of the doctors who treats and does surgery on the Redskins for their injuries). He thinks I should go ahead with shoulder replacement surgery ... which is major and a higher risk for me.

And, then, I got a second opinion from another orthopedic surgeon who also has a background as a surgeon for the football team. However, he thinks I should try all other avenues first ... before surgery. Meds, physical therapy, cortisone injections. I feel I should try this first, too.

In the meantime, I asked both the doctors why when the pain exacerbates ... do I feel as though I am having reflux or stomach problems ... and, chest pain. Both doctors said that the stress from pain can cause more acidity in the stomach ... thus, causing chest pain, etc. And, my internist was concerned because my heart rate was up ... she said, this too, is due to the pain.

And, the problems in the shoulder area can exacerbate pain in the neck, arms, back ... you name it. 

On top of this, I was planning to have knee surgery before all this other stuff started. 

I am sharing all of this because it's amazing how one part of the body that has issues ... can cause so much havoc on other parts of the body! It can be frustrating when one does have all the symptoms of a heart attack. Like MS ... it can mimic the symptoms of other diseases. Does that make sense?

As for myself ... and, like you, I still am scheduled to see at least one more specialist. I have a gut feeling that all this stuff that flared up with me and that has caused so much inflammation ... might be caused by yet something else ... like Lyme disease. Even my physical therapist and one of my doctors feels the same way.

I have faith you and your doctors will figure out exactly why you are not feeling your best ... it just takes a little time to put the pieces of the puzzle together ... all the tests, etc. 

I am sorry you are going through all of this, Bridget. I had to smile when you said there is nothing like being a science project. I think I have become a medical museum! LOL

I continue to say prayers for you. And, I am sending you lots of healing hugs.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Bridget, when you first posted this I had just come home from vacation, so I was short of time and didn't post. I did want you to know that I have been praying for you and have kept up with your progress. I know you have to be feeling the effects of all the prayers coming your way, and I will be sure to continue praying that everything will turn out well.:hugging:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for thinking of me. I can't begin to explain what it's like to wake up at 5 in the morning and know that while I rested, my SM family was praying and writing notes to help me heal. Yall really are the most amazing people and I love you dearly. I'm sorry to read that many of you are going through illnesses too. Please know that I'll be holding you in my prayers. 

I was in a crazy amount of pain yesterday. I honestly didn't know how much more I could take. So I through a pity party for myself (be glad I didn't invite you ) and just cried in fear and frustration. Sometimes you've just got to let it out I guess. 

Marie, I think you may be on to something. When I was in the shower last night, my neck felt tight so I popped it a bit to the left. When I did it made a huge popping noise and I screamed out in pain ... and Bella started barking from the hallway lol. I felt pain from the left spine, across the back, on my shoulder, down my left arm and under my left arm pit across my chest. I was stunned by the pain and a bit sick from it. By the time I got out of the shower I felt almost NO PAIN! No real abdominal discomfort or anything. My fingers were tingling, but not really pain. It was crazy, but I was just so thankful to be comfortable that I couldn't help but get my hopes up. This a.m., I don't have much abdominal pain. I feel discomfort over my lower back left hip area (sciatica maybe?), my spine is a bit sore and left arm, fingers and jaw are tingly. I wonder if this really all could be spinal, nerve related? I'd been moving furniture last week, so maybe I had a little something going on before that and the moving stuff just really hurt it? It's too soon to tell, but I am hopeful.

I got the name of a highly rated Primary Care Dr. yesterday, so I'll probably try to get in to see her soon. I think it's time to get 1 Dr. who I can trust to help manage my care. I'm not an easy patient, so we'll have to see if it's a good fit. I don't take pain meds etc and that can irritate some Dr.'s. I lean towards a more naturopathic/holistic preference in healing. I wish insurance companies would recognize the benefits in those approaches and offer coverage for it. Maybe one day....

Thanks again everyone. Lifting up praises and prayers for you all right now.


----------

